# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Fireplace surround on brick feature wall

## smek31

Hi we have put a fireplace on a brick feature wall in a loungeroom to break up the wall. However we don;t have a hole for the fireplace and now we realise it looks ridiculous. We wondered any suggestions. Should be rip if off. Paint it put a blackboard in the middle space of it. Put in a metal surround the inside of the mantle piece to make it look like a fire place is in there and then put a fire wire protector in front to hide the face there is no fire !!!! lol help we have stuffed this up. I am scared if we take the mantle piece off the guy might have blued it in place and it will leave marks all over the wall. thanks sonia

----------


## shauck

Got some pics? Would help for ideas.

----------


## anawanahuanana

> Hi we have put a fireplace on a brick feature wall in a loungeroom to break up the wall. However we don;t have a hole for the fireplace and now we realise it looks ridiculous. We wondered any suggestions. Should be rip if off. Paint it put a blackboard in the middle space of it. Put in a metal surround the inside of the mantle piece to make it look like a fire place is in there and then put a fire wire protector in front to hide the face there is no fire !!!! lol help we have stuffed this up. I am scared if we take the mantle piece off the guy might have blued it in place and it will leave marks all over the wall. thanks sonia

  Not 100% if this is what you mean, but my Dad's place in the UK had a mantlepiece in a bedroom but the fireplace had long since been bricked up so my Stepmum, being a bit of a dab hand with a brush, went to work on it with some paints and made it look like this. Just an idea......

----------


## PDub

You could always put a 'proper' pretend fireplace in there. You'd have to shop around until you found one that suited your style but one example that looks designed for that situation is:  The Burley Stamford electric flame fireplace by Abbey Fireplaces. 
The company seems to have a few. To quote the website "*These gorgeous fires dont require a flue; simply screw bracket into   wall, mount the fire, plug in and youre away!* " 
I think the one in the photo might look better if it weren't against a white background 
Paul

----------


## SMEK30

Wow thank you very much for your great replies. 
Yes the link and the pictures are soo helpful. Thanks again I was thinking of putting a board in between and candles in front or something else even the fireplace in front of the one in the link at abbys is a great idea.  
Thanks soo much and the real photograph is very helpful. Exactly the same mantle piece we have put in  I definately have some work to do before xmas. only I am not sooo handy with the art side of it lol . Thanks soo much yes bit of dilemma for us but trying to solve it.  
We did price the real fireplace about 8,000 australian dollars that was not in our renovation budget lol .
Thanks for the help I am headed to the hardware this week and get a board to go for it. thanks again
have a great week bye sonia :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:    

> You could always put a 'proper' pretend fireplace in there. You'd have to shop around until you found one that suited your style but one example that looks designed for that situation is:  The Burley Stamford electric flame fireplace by Abbey Fireplaces. 
> The company seems to have a few. To quote the website "*These gorgeous fires dont require a flue; simply screw bracket into   wall, mount the fire, plug in and youre away!* " 
> I think the one in the photo might look better if it weren't against a white background 
> Paul

----------

